# ?
!
           .       .
              .         10-15   .  ,      ,       .     ,      ,         .  
   : 
-      (  10     ,          15,       ).
-                (   ,     ,     ,      ).
-  ,       .
-         5 .
-           ,      .
-        .     ,   24        . 
 Quick dating  ,           ,       .      10 -         10  :)  **  http://www.qdating.org **  http://vk.com/public52248495

----------

,      .    ,         http://qdating.org/meeting.html
           ( 10   10 )        - ,    .         http://qdating.org/anketa.html

----------


## Condor

,           "         ".  ,   ,          .

----------


## Dima0011

> ,           "         ".  ,   ,          .

   ,        ""

----------


## Lera

*BleedingSun* -

----------


## Condor

*Dima0011*,  -           .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...       .

----------


## erazer

.       . ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .       . ...

----------


## veselka

100 .
15  - 1500   2-3      .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

. ....  ,. ,      ,    .      , )))

----------


## Condor

> .       . ...

        ,   -.  =*

----------

> ,           "         ".  ,   ,          .

        !          !                    !    .                           !                 !                 ,      : " ?", " ?"           ()!       !         ""  "" (       ),            ,   !

----------


## nickeler

,    ,       ))))    .  *Jedi_Lee*,          )))         .    ,  ...

----------

> ...       .

    -   ,           ,    ,     !      !  , ,               !      ""   !     "   "  !
       ?

----------


## Lera

> .

  c  100 - ,  -...   

> ?

    , , ,   ))))

----------


## Pentax

,      ?  , .   -    .    ?  ?  ,  - -  .   .    ,   . 
:   ? ?  ?  ?

----------

> 100 .
> 15  - 1500   2-3      .

      10  - 10 ! 15    !
 ,           !       ,        ""    200 .  !   SD (speed dating -  )      10      100 .       " ",      , ,  ,                 !

----------


## Pentax

. 
:   .

----------

> , , ,   ))))

   ,    " ",                !           ,           !       90%      ,            .          ! 
       !        30          ()    !   !

----------


## Lera

> ,    " ",         ** !

    ... -    ? ))))   21

----------

> ,      ?  , .   -    .    ?  ?  ,  - -  .   .    ,   . 
> :   ? ?  ?  ?

   ,       (    ),    (   )  100 .   5         !        ,      !   -  10   100 .
,         !         !  !        ,       !             !               ! ,               ! 
  !
  !    -    ,    ,           !     !           ?         ,        20     ,                  ,    30   ,        ,     ,   1000    -      
   43 ,   82 . , ,   ,     ,  , ,    ,   ,         ,    . 
     -       !          !  5       ,  ,                        (   )!        !       !                  !        ,        !     ""    ,  ,  ,                               !   

> ... -    ? ))))   21

             !      (     )   ( -   )    ?

----------


## Lera

...     ,    )

----------

> ...     ,    )

      !
  !     , "  "!
     ,   ,  !

----------


## veselka

> 10-15

     10   15?    

> :

        ...  .    ,   ...         ,    .      ,     .   ,    ,      -         .     - 100 .   ""   20    ,  ,    . , , ,   ?    ?  -  ?

----------

> ...  .    ,   ...         ,    .      ,     .   ,    ,      -         .     - 100 .   ""   20    ,  ,    . , , ,   ?    ?  -  ?

           100 .      ?           .            '    !          !    "" -                  !              .             .             !   SD (speed dating)      ,       '     !
       !                         쳺   .        ,            !  20 .    ""   100 .      ""  !          20 .  ,    !

----------


## veselka

> 100 .      ?           .            '    !          !    "" -                  !              .             .             !   SD (speed dating)      ,       '     !
>        !                         쳺   .        ,            !  20 .    ""   100 .      ""  !          20 .  ,    !

        . ,      - ,   -     . ,  ,      ,       .     ,   "" .   ,  20   100       -   .      , ,  )))   ,    :) 
,               5  ;) ?

----------


## Dima0011

> . ,      - ,   -     . ,  ,      ,       .     ,   "" .   ,  20   100       -   .      , ,  )))   ,    :) 
> ,               5  ;) ?

         .
      .

----------


## veselka

> 

         ,     : http://vk.com/topic-2398276_23164331 
 ,     - ,     .     .   ))

----------

> ,               5  ;) ?

      15        , , !        ,         .   

> ,     : http://vk.com/topic-2398276_23164331 
>  ,     - ,     .     .   ))

          ,    !         !

----------


## Fenka

?

----------


## laithemmer

- ?

----------

> - ?

       ?!
!

----------


## laithemmer

> ?!
> !

       : -,       ,   .  ,  .              ,   )

----------

> ?

       100 .         !

----------


## nickeler

> c  100 - ,  -.

  ,  .   ))))    

> ,  - -

    ,      .   -   : , ...    -  .       .    -  ,       .    ,  .   10   ,    . 
      .     ,  ,   ...     ...     ....       ?     ?  

> 

  ...  ?   

> 90%

      ... ,    ,     " "   .    ,  ...
      ,   ,    .   ,    ,

----------

> ... ,    ,     " "   .    ,  ...
>       ,   ,    .   ,    ,

    ,          - !    !         !            , ,  ,         !          ( ""   "Ͳ")      !         !           " "   " "   -   !            ! 
           : http://ru.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?...81%D1%82%D0%B2 ** 
   -     .         .        () ,  ,     ,       ,   .    .           ,         ,       (    " "         )       [1],     .  ** 
              [2][3].                     [4].       [5].          [6],       ,          [7]           .[8].     http://www.loveofvirtual.com/publ/vi...ologa/1-1-0-51  * :   ?* 
          ? -,  .         .     .   .  ,  .   ,     .       .   10  , ,  ,      .    , , ,  -  "",    .      ,  .      ,     ,    .    -   . ,     ,  ,       -    .            .    (  ),  (  ),          ,    .   ?    ?      ?    ?    ?   :    ?     ,   :    ,     .       ,    ,   ,  ,    .        "".  *   " " -    ?* 
    ,     .     . , , ,    -     .   ,     ,    ,     .    -   ,  .    ,  -   ,        , ,   .  .      ?    ,         :   ,  ,    ,   .    - .      ,    ,   .       -           .     ,   ,    .       ! - -    ,    .       ? 
     :     в  !    !       " "    10-15         !       ,   ,  ,    !    ,    ,        ,      !

----------


## Fenka

,    ,   .

----------


## nickeler

> -     .

     Ҳתʲ   )))))    ""  "",   ""  ""
 ,    . .       ,      ,      ,     -     .   ,     ,             ,       .   , ,  ,      -  ,  ,  ... ,   ,   ...
      ,   ?   

> ,     .

      ??? )))

----------


## Lera

> Ҳתʲ   )))))    ""  "",   ""  ""
> ......
>    , ,  ,      -  ,  ,  ... ,   ,   ...

   !)

----------


## Fenka

.

----------

> ,    ,   .

        ,      . -.        ""  :       !       . -.                  .       ,        ,       ""!         -, -, -, -,                  !          ,       !          !   100 . ...... ,   !       "":  , ,   , ,                 .           -  100 .     10       10 .    +    +  + "" (  )!
             ""     !     ""            !        ,   ,         ,    ,   ,   ,   ,               !                  !   

> , ,  ,      -  ,  ,  ... ,   ,   ...
>       ,   ?

          .     !        ! ,               ()   ,   ,  , ,           !      !       !    :   ²! ²  ϲ!  ²      ,             ,    ,     !       !         -              ,   !                    !          !         !                      -            !     ,    !              !   ,   ,  70-95%         !         "  ,     "?

----------


## veselka

> .       ,        ,       ""!

    ,     ,     ,  .
  ,     .   ?   .       ,      .     ,     .

----------


## Fenka

,  ?     .

----------

> ...  ?   .       ,      ...

   

> ,  ?     .

       "".        .   ,              !                     ,    !          , , ,  ""  !                !                !          !

----------


## Uspeh_88

,   !   ,    !

----------


## Tiramisu

.    

> ...       .

   ,  ,      . -     ,    - .

----------

" ",  ,    ?    ,   - ,          ,   " !"
         ,     , ..          ))). :     15.12.2013  17:00,   -  "".    , ,     "   "  "   ".  !        )

----------


## Trend

.     . :)

----------

